# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Thảo luận về bộ trao đổi nhiệt

## CNCP

Trước khi vô đề, e nói với mấy bác là vậy. Ở đây chúng ta đang chém nhau để tìm hiểu thêm thôi. Bác nào biết rồi thì thui, chưa biết thì biết, thế thôi. Và e cũng muốn nói rằng, khi e viết xong thì các bác đừng com kiểu: tưởng gì; cái đó ai k biết; cái này đâu cần phải nói;.... vì e đã hỏi dòi, mà mấy bác ko đưa ra, nên e đưa thì phải chịu thôi.

Bài viết này ra đời là kết quả của cuộc đâm chém bên topic kia của em  :Big Grin: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...dung-may/page3

Em vô đề



Mặt cắt và mặt đứng nó đây:



Bộ này dùng để giải nhiệt gián tiếp cho tủ điện, hoặc bất kỳ cái gì nằm trong thùng kín. Hiệu suất giải nhiệt phụ thuộc vào nhiệt độ môi trường bên trong và bên ngoài, nói cách khác, chênh lệch nhiệt độ càng lớn thì hiệu quả giải nhiệt càng cao. Đương nhiên nó phải phụ thuộc vào sự tương quan giữa tủ và bộ này, ví dụ: bạn ko thể gắn 1 bộ này để giải nhiệt cho nguyên dàn tủ MSB cho data center.

Ưu nhược điểm thì các bán chém bên kia quá trời rồi, nhưng e xin liệt kê lại cho đầy đủ và dễ hình dung.

Ưu điểm:
- Tủ được thông gió cách ly gần như hoàn toàn với môi trường bên ngoài. Cách ly về: nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, côn trùng,...

Nhược điểm:
- Hiệu suất giảm so với thông gió trực tiếp.
- Tốn tiền: thiết bị mắc hơn,..., tốn gấp đôi điện (do sử dụng 2 quạt)
- Cồng kềnh

Thấy nhược điểm có quá nhiều nhưng túm lại thì nó chả đáng kể so với ưu điểm, vì: đồng, nhôm hệ số dẫn nhiệt cao; môi chất bên trong cũng là 1 dạng chất lỏng; rắn; khí,... có hệ số dẫn nhiệt nên vụ thất thoát nhiệt (dẫn đến giảm hiệu suất) theo e thì ko đáng kể. Còn vụ tốn kém, cồng kềnh thì đương nhiên, cái gì đã gọi là gián tiếp, trung gian thì đều phải tốn kém. Làm cái gì qua cò cũng tốn tiền hơn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  right ?


Có 1 số bác có thể là chưa hình dung ra nó làm gì nên nói có sò nóng, sò lạnh,.. không làm lạnh được như máy lạnh,...

Những gì các bán phán đúng em xin không liệt kê ra, bác nào phán sai, em lôi ra chém lại. Keke

Giờ e chém lại phục thù nà:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> muốn dùng được thì phải khoét tủ điện to gần bằng kích thước của nó đấy


Chỉ cần khoét nhiêu đây là đủ, e nghĩ nó cũng chả lớn hơn khoét cái quạt bao nhiêu, bằng đường viền đỏ là ok rồi





> Theo mình kiểu làm mát gián tiếp này sẽ thua xa kiểu quạt hút nhiệt , gắn cái này vào có lẽ toàn bộ thùng máy sẽ nóng đều nhưng lợi ích thì quá rõ là thùng máy sạch sẽ an toàn . Còn quạt hút thì thua , bụi đóng kinh khủng , gắn lọc cũng chẳng mấy chốc mà nghẹt lọc , nơi sản xuất mà.


Bác nói thế thì gắn làm chi, mục đích để giải nhiệt và sạch tủ đi đôi với nhau. Chứ gắn xong thiết bị đi đứt hết, nhưng còn đẹp mã thì làm chi  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 




> Em cancel ko lấy nữa vì em nghĩ hiệu quả làm lạnh ko cao bằng khí đối lưu, vấn đề bụi thì filter là đáp ứng, cái của bác phù hợp với những tủ có thiết bin điện tử nhạy cảm với bụi hơn.
> 
> P/S: Nếu cái lá nhôm tản nhiệt nó kiêm luôn nhiệm vụ cách ly thì những lá khác nó chắn luôn dòng khí ah


Tại bác nhìn chưa kỹ, nó là 1 dàn sử dụng cho 2 quạt thì làm sao có lá gì chắn đứt ngang cái ống được, nên nó tận dụng lá nhôm ngay vị trí đó và làm kín lại luôn, phân thành 2 buồng riêng biệt.
Về vấn đề lưu lượng, e tin là con này vẫn hơn. Trong cùng điều kiện: lưu lượng và cột áp của quạt. Con này sử dụng 2 quạt: 1 cho bên trong và 1 cho bên ngoài. Nếu bác sử dụng 2 quạt cùng lưu lượng và cột áp thì 2 con quạt của bác còn kẹt lại vụ filter. Do trở lực qua filter nên chưa chắc lưu lượng trao đổi bên trong tủ bằng con này. Dạng quạt axial này cột áp thì siêu yếu !!!




> Theo mình kiểu làm mát gián tiếp này sẽ thua xa kiểu quạt hút nhiệt , gắn cái này vào có lẽ toàn bộ thùng máy sẽ nóng đều nhưng lợi ích thì quá rõ là thùng máy sạch sẽ an toàn . Còn quạt hút thì thua , bụi đóng kinh khủng , gắn lọc cũng chẳng mấy chốc mà nghẹt lọc , nơi sản xuất mà.


Cái này e đã bàn ở trên




> Theo em câu chuyện ở đây là phải ĐƯA NHIỆT RA NGOÀI. Đưa gián tiếp thì nó như cái điều hòa hai cục, còn cái này gần giống cái điều hòa một cục ngày xưa, thế thôi. Câu chuyện này giống cái tên cty em ngày xưa bảo trời nóng đóng kín phòng lôi cái tủ lạnh thật to vào mở ra thay máy lạnh, em bảo ok nếu tủ lạnh đủ to để ông ngồi luôn vào trong, còn ko ông chỉ làm cái phòng nóng hơn, hehhe


Cái này e bàn ngoài lề luôn. Ví dụ cái phòng đó 10m2, em chấp mua luôn cái tủ lạnh lớn bằng cái phòng, hoặc nhiều cái cho kín đầy phòng. Chỉ chừa chỗ cho 1 ông nào đó đứng đó. Mở cửa hết tất cả các tủ, cho máy chạy đi, vài ngày sau vô thăm coi ổng sống nổi không. 




> Nói có 2 đọan mà đã mâu thuẫn nhau rồi
> 
> Mình làm thực tế đấy, mà còn có kỹ sư điện lạnh-nhiệt-gió bảo chủ quan, chê hi hi
> 
> Còn tận mắt thấy cả trăm tủ Japan, tận tay rã hàng chục cái tản nhiệt này, ở xưởng còn vài cái to nhỏ đủ, vậy mà thấy có bác nào khẳng định ở trên là:gắn nằm xuống là chết chắc, diyodira hơi bị xốc với sự chủ quan và hoang tưởng của họ, thôi thì mình trị tâm bịnh cho họ cũng được!


Giờ bác cá e không, cái vụ gắn ko theo chiều nè. Cái này bác phải nên suy nghĩ là tại sao bác lại sốc, tại sao bác nghĩ e hoang tưởng,.... Tâm phục khẩu phục nà. Làm 1 triệu cái tủ, nhưng bác ko để ý nó gắn ntn, và tại sao nó lại gắn như vậy đúng chưa. Giờ sắp biết rồi đó. Nên đường nghĩ e đang hoang tưởng hen. Cũng vì lý do này mà nó phải gắn ở nóc, 4 vách nhưng phải theo chiều. Ko dc lắp ở đáy tủ

Giả sử cái tủ điện là khu vực màu vàng ở hình dưới (các bác chỉ cần quan tâm cái mặt cắt thôi, mặt đứng bỏ qua đê),

Lắp theo hình này: gọi là hình 1



và theo hình 2:



Các bác thấy khác nhau ko. Tương tự, bác nào để nằm ngang coi, nó khác nhau không. Rõ ràng, chỉ có hình 2 là có hiệu quả (cụ thể là ở môi trường VN) , 2 phương án còn lại thì lắp cũng như không lắp. Lúc đó thiết bị bác lên đường hết không. Còn tại sao chỉ có hình 2 là hiệu quả thì chắc các bác đã biết rồi, e ko bàn nữa

Nhược điểm lớn nhất của bộ này, nó không đối lưu không khí tốt trong tủ được. Nguyên tắc trao đổi nhiệt thì hiểu quả nhất phải ở dạng 2 dòng lưu chất cắt ngang hoặc ngược chiều nhau là tốt nhất. Còn bộ này nó chỉ làm mát cục bộ tại chỗ, ở các khu vực xa trong tủ thì nó ko làm việc được.

Có phải lúc bác lắp quạt thông gió, nếu quạt để trên nóc tủ thì louver bác bỏ dưới đáy tủ hoặc gần đáy tủ không. Mục đích gió tươi từ ngoài vào sẽ lùa qua tất cả các thiết bị trong tủ để giải nhiệt. Còn bộ này làm gì có louver mà đối lưu kiểu đó được.

Em nghĩ em giải thích vậy đã thuyết phục về nhược điểm lớn nhất của nó. Còn cách nào để xử lý nhược điểm đó thì e xin để lại, cho các bác chém tiếp. Hôhô. Mất 1 tiếng của e.

----------


## ktshung

Nhược điểm bác đưa ra là tào lao bởi cái quạt nằm phía trong nó đã làm dòng khí trong tủ tuần hoàn nên không thể nói nó chỉ làm mát cục bộ được, nhất là khi không gian trong tủ hoàn toàn kín. Em thấy cái thiết bị này nó quá sức đơn giản, màu mẻ xoi chè gì nó cũng chỉ là thay cái quạt và hay hơn quạt là ngăn bụi. Hơn nữa lắp theo hình 1 hay hình 2 em éo thấy có gì thay đổi, có chăng chỉ là phần nhận khí nóng nên nằm trên để theo nguyên tắc khí nóng bốc lên trên, nhưng đã có quạt nên em thấy chả có gì khác nhau. EM thấy bác hơi hoang tưởng thật ...  :Big Grin: 
Em chốt lại vấn đề của em với bác. Em chỉ tranh luận cái vụ bác bảo gắn nó hoàn toàn trong tủ và mát bằng gió "quẩn" còn em bảo phải đưa nhiệt ra ngoài. Bây giờ rõ ràng là bác đã phải công nhận, vậy em toại nguyện... hehehe

----------


## Diyodira

Định kg chém nữa mà thấy ông này chắc chắn có vấn đề, tự dựng sân khấu, tự bán vé, tự làm khách và tự biểu diễn luôn, rồi ù ù khạc khạc như đúng rôi.
Giờ ông dám cá với tôi 10 ăn 1 kg, tôi đưa 1 tấm hình cho thấy nó được gắn trên nóc úp mặt xuống chịu hông, tủ fanuc japan nha. Bác nào thường đi bãi rồi có thấy thì vô chứng dám trước dùm em cái.
Lo bán hàng đi ông cố.

----------


## CNCP

> Nhược điểm bác đưa ra là tào lao bởi cái quạt nằm phía trong nó đã làm dòng khí trong tủ tuần hoàn nên không thể nói nó chỉ làm mát cục bộ được, nhất là khi không gian trong tủ hoàn toàn kín. Em thấy cái thiết bị này nó quá sức đơn giản, màu mẻ xoi chè gì nó cũng chỉ là thay cái quạt và hay hơn quạt là ngăn bụi. Hơn nữa lắp theo hình 1 hay hình 2 em éo thấy có gì thay đổi, có chăng chỉ là phần nhận khí nóng nên nằm trên để theo nguyên tắc khí nóng bốc lên trên, nhưng đã có quạt nên em thấy chả có gì khác nhau. EM thấy bác hơi hoang tưởng thật ... 
> Em chốt lại vấn đề của em với bác. Em chỉ tranh luận cái vụ bác bảo gắn nó hoàn toàn trong tủ và mát bằng gió "quẩn" còn em bảo phải đưa nhiệt ra ngoài. Bây giờ rõ ràng là bác đã phải công nhận, vậy em toại nguyện... hehehe


Ố ồ. Chứ e có nói cái này là con xe tăng hay máy bay đâu. Nếu cái này cũng chả có hơn cái quạt thường thì vậy con xe độp với con BMW cũng là cái xe. Sao ai cũng chọn xế hộp mà ko chọn xế độp.

Còn vụ tuần hoàn. Bác về gắn cái quạt hút cho phòng bác rồi đục 1 lỗ kế bên cái quạt, so với mở cái lỗ đối diện cái quạt bác thấy cái nào hiệu quả hơn.

Vụ hình 1 hình 2 như nhau thì con máy nước nóng năng lượng nhà bác. Bác kê cái chân thấp lên cao hơn cái chân bên có cái bồn chưa nước nóng. Coi giống nhau ko.

Hoang tưởng hông bác

----------


## Diyodira

> Nhược điểm lớn nhất của bộ này, nó không đối lưu không khí tốt trong tủ được. Nguyên tắc trao đổi nhiệt thì hiểu quả nhất phải ở dạng 2 dòng lưu chất cắt ngang hoặc ngược chiều nhau là tốt nhất. Còn bộ này nó chỉ làm mát cục bộ tại chỗ, ở các khu vực xa trong tủ thì nó ko làm việc được.
> 
> Có phải lúc bác lắp quạt thông gió, nếu quạt để trên nóc tủ thì louver bác bỏ dưới đáy tủ hoặc gần đáy tủ không. Mục đích gió tươi từ ngoài vào sẽ lùa qua tất cả các thiết bị trong tủ để giải nhiệt. Còn bộ này làm gì có louver mà đối lưu kiểu đó đưởc.


Phải nói đúng tào lao luôn
Bíêt sao gắn trên nóc kg, mấy tủ ốm dài gắn vậy cho hợp body đẹp, rồi nó có khe thồi xuống đáy đó ông cố, vậy thì nhược điểm của ông lòi chưa? "Cục bộ, tại chỗ, không đối lưu", vãi

----------


## maxx.side

Bác Diyodira Chuẩn rồi, đơn giản theo vật lý thì khí nóng đi lên trên nên đối lưu tốt nhất đặt bên trên, hơn nữa nó cũng gọn hơn bên hông, nhìn lại dẹp hơn, về hiệu quả chống bụi độ ẩm thì khỏi phải bàn rồi, nhất là trong môi trường ẩm nhiều, bụi thì loại này phải chịu khó vệ sinh quạt bên ngoài vì nó nhanh dơ làm giảm hiệu suất trao đổi nhiệt, còn hiệu suất trao đổi nhiệt thì bấy bác nghĩ cao siêu quá đơn giản cũng là làm mát cưỡng bức thôi, không bằng như làm lạnh được, mà công nghiệp thì hơn nhau kém 3-5 độ cũng không ảnh hưởng gì, em xài rồi, thấy nó tốt hơn loại dùng quạt qua lọc, còn ai ko tin bỏ ít tiền mua xài thử là xong, giá second hand vậy quá rẻ rồi ngái gì không thử

----------


## CNCP

> Định kg chém nữa mà thấy ông này chắc chắn có vấn đề, tự dựng sân khấu, tự bán vé, tự làm khách và tự biểu diễn luôn, rồi ù ù khạc khạc như đúng rôi.
> Giờ ông dám cá với tôi 10 ăn 1 kg, tôi đưa 1 tấm hình cho thấy nó được gắn trên nóc úp mặt xuống chịu hông, tủ fanuc japan nha. Bác nào thường đi bãi rồi có thấy thì vô chứng dám trước dùm em cái.
> Lo bán hàng đi ông cố.


Lỡ chém. Chém luôn. Bác hiểu nằm ngang và nằm sấp ko. Xoay cái hình CAd lại 90 độ đi. Đó là ngang hen.
Còn nóc tủ e đã nói ở trên rồi. Có nói ko dc đâu. Còn bác cá vụ lắp, bác dám lắp ngang e cá nguyên con tủ của bác đó. Lắp ngang ko hư e tặng thêm 1 tủ bác để dành. Còn chết thì chung con tủ. :Big Grin: . Sẵn sàng luôn

----------


## Ninh Tran

cái Pipe heater này nó quá đơn giản
chả có gì mà bác cứu bàn đi bàn lại. 
đơn giản nó là cái ống đồng có khả năng trao đổi nhiệt giữa hai đầu. 
nó làm việc tốt nếu một đầu nó được tiếp xúc trực tiếp với vật phát sinh nhiệt. như cái thường thấy nhất là ở tản nhiệt CPU máy tính PC hay Laptop. 
còn dùng nó giảm nhiệt cho tủ thì khả năng thu nhiệt và lưu thông là sẽ kém hơn các loại khác. 
các tủ lớn hay phát sinh nhiều nhiệt mình nghĩ không nên chơi loại này. 
ưu điểm duy nhất khi dùng nó cho tủ điện là để cách li với bên ngoài. nhờ tính trao đổi nhiệt giữa hai đầu. 
các bác ngó thêm trên mạng nhiều cái này lắm.

----------


## nzhuhu

Ủa đây là thằng Air Kicker đây mà. Hàng chuyên gắn trong các tủ điện công nghiệp. Mình xin nói rõ với kinh nghiệm thực tế, hiện mình đang có. Trong tủ điện Robot Kawasaki 1996 của mình ( thậm chí 1993 luôn ) đều gắn thằng này hết.
Em xin phép nói cụ thể và mô tả rõ ràng...bản vẽ thì giống của Fukurawa AirKicker của em rồi. Cả 2 thằng Fan đều thổi gió ra nha, 1 cái thổi ra ngoài tủ, 1 cái thổi vào trong tủ. Cái thổi ra ngoài thì phải có không gian cho nó thổi rồi nhưng chỉ nằm trong Chu Vi của cái Fan thôi, phần còn lại thì bị tủ che kín. Cái Fan còn lại thì vẫn vô tư thổi gió vào trong tủ, lấy gió ở đâu thì kiến thức em nông cạn, chỉ nghỉ nó lấy gió trong chính cái tủ đó. Còn luồng hơi đó có đi ngang qua bộ tản nhiệt hay không thì em hy vọng là có. Tại sao em hy vọng có vì khi em mở tủ ra trong khi tủ vẫn hoạt động thì đưa tay vào mát lắm, cảm giác mát giống như trời nóng mình rửa mặt bằng nước giếng vậy. Còn có đối lưu hay gì gì đó hay không thì quá sức nghiên cứu của em, chỉ nhìn vào thực tế, đóng tủ điện lại, để nó hoạt động với 1 nguốn transformer Cap 10.1Kva + 1 nguốn tổ ong 24vdc + 1 nguồn bo mạch 12vdc 5vdc + 1 nguồn 110v cho các ac servo trong robot, để nó hoạt động 1hr, khi mở ra thì nhiệt độ bên trong không nóng lắm so với nhiệt độ ngoài trời hồi cuối tháng 7 ( khi chưa vào mùa mưa ).
Ah quên nữa, cái thằng thổi ra ngoài thì nó nằm ở trên theo mặt đứng của tủ, quạt thổi vào trong thì nó nằm dưới. Những năm 1993 1996, Nhật nó chưa có xò nóng lạnh hen, em tính chế xò nóng lạnh vào cho mấy cái bo của em lạnh tê chim luôn, hahaha.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Lỡ chém. Chém luôn. Bác hiểu nằm ngang và nằm sấp ko. Xoay cái hình CAd lại 90 độ đi. Đó là ngang hen.
> Còn nóc tủ e đã nói ở trên rồi. Có nói ko dc đâu. Còn bác cá vụ lắp, bác dám lắp ngang e cá nguyên con tủ của bác đó. Lắp ngang ko hư e tặng thêm 1 tủ bác để dành. Còn chết thì chung con tủ.. Sẵn sàng luốn


Nói 1 phải hiểu 10 chứ đằng này lầy quá,  nằm kiểu nào cũng như nhau, hướng đầu ra gío xuống đáy thì như nhau, đừng hỏi hướng xuống đáy ntn nhâ!

Tôi muốn gắn kiểu nào đẹp và hợp với tủ thì việc của tôi, ai cấm, miễn tôi tạo dòng đối lưu cho bên trong hiệu quả là được, ai biểu chưa thấy thực tế mà cứ ôm cái tưởng tượng đi cố cãi

----------


## CNCP

> Nói 1 phải hiểu 10 chứ đằng này lầy quá,  nằm kiểu nào cũng như nhau, hướng đầu ra gío xuống đáy thì như nhau, đừng hỏi hướng xuống đáy ntn nhâ!
> 
> Tôi muốn gắn kiểu nào đẹp và hợp với tủ thì việc của tôi, ai cấm, miễn tôi tạo dòng đối lưu cho bên trong hiệu quả là được, ai biểu chưa thấy thực tế mà cứ ôm cái tưởng tượng đi cố cãi


Đây. Ai cố cãi thì nên có hiểu biết 1 tí. Coi lại đi. 2 bản vẽ cad. Tui gắn kiểu hình 1 cho tủ của bác. 1 ăn 1. Được thì múc thử cho có kinh nghiệm. Chứ nhiều kinh nghiệm thì lăn tăn mần chi hè

----------


## Fusionvie

Cái này đơn giản cả về thiết kế lẫn nguyên lý, sao phải bày vẽ lập một thớt vậy. Nếu nó thần thông vậy sao ko thấy người ta áp dụng đại trà, đừng nói là chi phí chế tạo, lắp đặt nó tốn kém nhé, giá trị của nó chỉ là con muỗi nếu so với giá trị cái tủ.

Chỉ khi nào người ta lắp đặt những linh kiện nhậy cảm với bụi trong tủ, và nguồn nhiệt ko nhiều thì người ta mới lắp. Còn lại thì quên nó đi.

----------


## CNCP

Kaka. Bác coi lại đi. E có tâng bốc gì nó đâu. Chẳng qua là cách ly bụi thôi. E chỉ phán 1 câu gắn ngược thì thua. Vậy có bác cố cãi. E đặt cược đó. Nếu sợ tủ bác hư gián đoạn làm ăn thì chơi tủ e. E ráp 1 tủ bự bự chơi cho vui. Chứ e làm gì có cái tủ cho con cnc nào đâu. Thậm chí máy cnc e còn chưa hoàn chỉnh

----------


## Diyodira

> Kaka. Bác coi lại đi. E có tâng bốc gì nó đâu. Chẳng qua là cách ly bụi thôi. E chỉ phán 1 câu gắn ngược thì thua. Vậy có bác cố cãi. E đặt cược đó. Nếu sợ tủ bác hư gián đoạn làm ăn thì chơi tủ e. E ráp 1 tủ bự bự chơi cho vui. Chứ e làm gì có cái tủ cho con cnc nào đâu. Thậm chí máy cnc e còn chưa hoàn chính


Gắn ngược cũng được luôn, chả quan trọng gì, thích chiềiu nào thì lật mặt quạt lại, miễn chúng ta làm máng hướng cho luồng gío hút đầu này và đẩy đầu kia là được, nói chung nguyên lý nó đơn giản cực ky, hiểu được thì làm tùy biến, cũng như phuột trước xe motô, hiểu nguyên lý thì thụt xuối hay thụt ngược đều giảm sóc cả
Còn giá cả thực ra trả mắc mỏ gì, vì so với cái quạt bình thường 40k thì nó gắp tới 10 lần là 400k (hàng 2nd), mua mới thì hơi chảt
Chi vậy thôi hà, mà cải cùn thôi rồi

----------


## CNCP

Bác lờm đi đám cứ ko ăn nhậu gì đc hết. Thì phuộc ngược xuôi cũng đc. Nhưng giờ tui đặt cược vậy đó. Thấy chắc thắng thì  chơi. Còn giá đắt rẻ đâu ai bàn. Khờ khờ như mình thì chơi cây này. Cất chơi thôi chứ có tủ đâu mà gắn. Bạn khôn hơn cá đi, ăn được nguyên cái tủ điện đắt có thể hơn 100 lần. Chơi đê.

Rồi khách quan chút đê. Ai cãi cùn. Kaka

----------


## Ninh Tran

cược chết chắc. 
mỗi cái ống đồng đó. bản thân nó rất đơn giản. 
nóng đầu này nó truyền nhiệt tới đầu kia. vậy thôi. 
không tin lấy bật lửa hơ nóng đầu một ống. rồi sờ phía bên kia. 
chờ nó nguội rồi làm đầu ngược lại sẽ thấy. 
cái ống này em chế tản nhiệt chán rồi. chả có gì thần thánh.

----------


## Ga con

> Bác lờm đi đám cứ ko ăn nhậu gì đc hết. Thì phuộc ngược xuôi cũng đc. Nhưng giờ tui đặt cược vậy đó. Thấy chắc thắng thì  chơi. Còn giá đắt rẻ đâu ai bàn. Khờ khờ như mình thì chơi cây này. Cất chơi thôi chứ có tủ đâu mà gắn. Bạn khôn hơn cá đi, ăn được nguyên cái tủ điện đắt có thể hơn 100 lần. Chơi đê.
> 
> Rồi khách quan chút đê. Ai cãi cùn. Kaka


Em cũng định không chém nhưng thấy bác chủ quan cá nhân quá.

- Tủ điện cn xài đầy, lắm ngang (tủ điện máy phay yoshida bên xưởng), dọc (tủ điện máy Miyano), trên nóc (tủ điện robot Fanuc)... Cả kiểu ống đồng, tản nhiệt có cánh 2 phía... Kiểu nào nó cũng chạy hết, nên nói chuyện cá bác chết chắc, cần thì năn nỉ mấy lão dẫn đi xem tận mắt. Bác chưa từng thấy nó trên máy thì đừng có cá.
- Về chuyện khoét lỗ, khoét bằng 1/2 cũng được nhưng bác xem cái seal của nó đấy, tại sao mấy ông bảo khoét to, còn tính chuyện lắp cho nó dễ.
- Mấy bô lão trên đây làm tủ công nghiệp e chắc phải 90% ông nào cũng xài qua rồi, thậm chí thủ trong nhà cả đống. Đầy đủ nó như vầy nè bác, còn lọc bụi cho quạt ngoài nữa
.

Thanks

----------

Diyodira, ktshung

----------


## CKD

Em tham gia cho thêm vui.

Trước hết nói về cái ưu nhược điểm đã.
- Ưu điểm là nó có là cách ly không gian. Nhờ đó sẽ giữ được không gian bên trong tủ sạch, hạn chế ẩm v.v... Chi phí rẻ hơn loại làm lạnh cưởng bức.
- Nhược là đắt hơn loại đối lưu tự nhiên, xả nhiệt trực tiếp ra môi trường.

Vậy thì ứng dụng thế nào?
Dành cho những tủ có phát nhiệt ở công suất vừa phải. Lại cần phải cách ly môi trường nhằm bảo vệ tủ. Tủ nào cần bảo vệ, chi phí thế nào v.v... thì người thiết kế tự cân nhắc.

Nó có mới không. Không mà rất là sưa cũ.
Mọi người đều biết hoặc không biết về nó. Không hẵn, rất rất nhiều người trên này hiểu rỏ về nó, cũng như rất rất nhiều người không hiểu rỏ về nó. Ngay cả việc đối lưu tự nhiên, một số người còn chưa hiểu rỏ nó là thế nào chứ đừng nói về trao đổi nhiệt gián tiếp rồi cưỡng bức. Việc này là bình thường vì mỗi người mỗi lĩnh vực.

Nó có nhiều loại không?
Theo hiểu biết nông cạn thì có có nhiều loại, trên máy điện công nghiệp thì thường thấy có 2 loại, loại đơn giản chỉ là cánh tản nhiệt ở 2 mặt, loại phức tạp hơn thì như hình ảnh trong chủ đề, dùng thanh dẫn + cánh.
Việc bố trí thêm quạt nhằm làm tăng hiệu quả trao đổi nhiệt và đối lưu khí.

Môi chất dẫn nhiệt như trong chủ đề này nói là khí/khí, nhưng cũng có loại là chất lỏng/khí và cả chất lỏng/chất lỏng.

Để hiểu rỏ hơn thì chỉ cần hỏi google từ khóa *heat exchangers*, xem ở chế độ hình ảnh sẽ thấy ngay nhiều hình minh họa.
Hoặc có thể tìm hiểu thêm từ khóa *calorifere*

Và theo ngu ý của em thấy thấy loại này cho dòng nhiệt không hiệu quả nhất theo những gì mà em đã được học về trao đổi nhiệt  :Smile: .
Loại em thích nó thế này, đơn giản, rẻ tiền, hiệu quả

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

nói với cha chủ này mệt quá à! thôi cha đi bán hàng đi cho tui nhờ

----------

Tuấn

----------

